
Next crash will be ‘worse than the Great Depression’: experts - fahd777
https://nypost.com/2018/09/22/next-crash-will-be-worse-than-the-great-depression-experts/
======
alexandercrohde
Perhaps a better title might be "Economic commentator Peter Schiff thinks an
economic crash is due."

"Experts," might be misconstrued to imply consensus, when this article doesn't
appear to cite a representative sample, but two individuals.

~~~
tomatotomato37
Don't disparage the opinion of the man who predicted 11 of the last 3
recessions

------
brador
I can’t be the only one who thought this would be an internet of things
article.

